# How to deactivate airtel gprs



## sasidhar (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi,
I am using Airtel Prepaid in karnataka.I used wap/gprs in my mobile.I activated by PLIVE to 222.It was not working properly.I want to deactivate GPRS.If anyone know how to deactivate gprs,Kindly inform me.

Thanks & Regards,
Sasidhar.


----------



## krazyfrog (Feb 7, 2007)

Call airtel customer care and tell them to deactivate the gprs directly from their end. This works faster and is more reliable than sending sms.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 7, 2007)

yup call cc n tell them.. If ur no is banned den go to d service centre.. Dont rely on sms


----------



## sasidhar (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Crazy Kidd (Feb 10, 2007)

You can Visit any Airtel Connect also. Call CC and ask them to deactivate it. Then call the GPRS help desk (ask CC for no.) to confirm that it has been deactivated.


----------

